# Good head



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys, one of my 944 buddies is in need of a KA24DE head for a friend's project. He knows I'm connected with the Nissan community so he asked me for some help.

So, if you have one available for sale, please send me an e-mail at: <[email protected]>


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I do but i might buy it sooooo GET AWAY!= D


----------

